# General > Motoring >  Mechanics / Garages in Wick

## meyman

Have recently moved jobs from Thurso to Wick and I am looking for some recommendations of garages in Wick to get work done in.
Many thanks

----------


## carrepairman

Speak to John Burke at the mot testing station on the airport industrial estate, He will point you in the right direction.

----------


## Tickling-Trout

HI Try giving Garry a call at thrumster garage, he should be able to help you his mobile number is 

M:07852 296781

They can pick up and drop off too and work times within your working day , They can also give you a quote too just to give you an idea first 

Thanks




 Thanks

----------


## poppett

Thrumster Garage for sure.

----------


## meyman

Thanks all for getting back to me. I appreciate the recommendations.

----------

